
Rising charges for Google Maps from 16 July 2018 - ccnafr
https://www.prestashop.com/en/https%3A//www.prestashop.com/en/blog/charges-for-google-maps
======
pluto9
Google Maps used to charge astronomical flat fees starting at $10,000 per
year, paid up front, for any non-public or "commercial" use case (basically
anything hidden behind a login). If I'm reading this correctly, they're
switching to a pay-as-you-go model, which is excellent news for small
businesses that might need mapping or routing functionality in their admin
dashboards.

Edit: It's also worth noting that the $200 monthly credit makes it essentially
free for light usage, even in commercial use cases.

